# Trouble with usb card



## Shakey42 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just recently bought a pioneer c.d player and stored some music on a usb card when i plug the card into the deck i cannot get the deck to respond it will only play one song i have checked the card by way of computer and the songs all play fine anybody know what i can do?


----------



## TJT2007 (May 8, 2011)

Honestly it can be due to the format of the songs or the format of the USB drive. Check out the manual to see what's compatible.


----------

